# why did this fail inspection



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I would have ran the tub into a separate sanitary T at the 3"


----------



## chris3353 (Apr 10, 2018)

Irishslave said:


> I would have ran the tub into a separate sanitary T at the 3"


Where in this drain system would you put a san tee?? Horizontal san tees are a fail.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm not a plumber, nor profess to be, but I've installed miles of sanitary sewer main. My brother was a plumbing contractor. 

Personally, looking at it without knowing the laws of your jurisdiction. ..I would not be excited about having a trap below my horizontal drain line. 

Plumbers speak up, how goes it? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

chris3353 said:


> Where in this drain system would you put a san tee?? Horizontal san tees are a fail.


No san tees on their back...only combo wyes.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

dayexco said:


> I'm not a plumber, nor profess to be, but I've installed miles of sanitary sewer main. My brother was a plumbing contractor.
> 
> Personally, looking at it without knowing the laws of your jurisdiction. ..I would not be excited about having a trap below my horizontal drain line.
> 
> ...


Shower receptor traps are routinely set below the drain line...as well many a tub trap. Chit, I'll bet you've seen your share of curb traps set below...just saying. 

The reason this initially failed is because of an inept inspector...nothing else. Glad to see you got it rectified.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

superseal said:


> Shower receptor traps are routinely set below the drain line...as well many a tub trap. Chit, I'll bet you've seen your share of curb traps set below...just saying.
> 
> The reason this initially failed is because of an inept inspector...nothing else. Glad to see you got it rectified.


I've replaced many house traps. Guess I personally don't like a trap below my main horizontal run. 

I hope that a plumber will step in here and explain to me why I'm wrong if I am. 

Again, I'm not a plumber, nor profess to be 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

chris3353 said:


> Where in this drain system would you put a san tee?? Horizontal san tees are a fail.


You already have one there what's wrong with two? You might call that a "Y"


----------

